# A Beautiful Girl Makes a Beautiful World!



## PumpkinandCookie (Dec 6, 2013)

"WHY DO YOU HAVE GOATS?" people are always asking! Goats are adorable, affectionate and fairly easy to care for. This beautiful girl makes my world beautiful! See what I mean!


----------



## Karen (Jun 22, 2010)

She is adorable! And obviously much loved! 
You should nominate her for Pet of the Day, and share that cuteness with the world!


----------



## Pygmygoatluver (Feb 26, 2013)

Oh my gosh I love your little girls


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

sooo cute!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Very cute!


----------



## PumpkinandCookie (Dec 6, 2013)

Mommy nominated us a few months ago! We got lots of views, but haven't been picked. Maybe she should nominate us again? Thank you all! - Cookie


----------



## alikat72 (Jun 24, 2013)

So sweet.


----------



## Karen (Jun 22, 2010)

PumpkinandCookie said:


> Mommy nominated us a few months ago! We got lots of views, but haven't been picked. Maybe she should nominate us again? Thank you all! - Cookie


Thanks cuties! I meant over on our website http://Petoftheday.com - and if she meant that, we never got a nomination for you!


----------



## dnchck (Mar 24, 2014)

She is special and very lucky to have you!


----------



## PumpkinandCookie (Dec 6, 2013)

Oh! Mommy has posted our pictures on your Google+ but not on the site. Will tell Mommy to check it out! !!


----------



## PumpkinandCookie (Dec 6, 2013)

dnchck said:


> She is special and very lucky to have you!


It is our job to give Mommy lots of hugs and kisses every day to bring joy in her life. She has MS.


----------



## Karen (Jun 22, 2010)

PumpkinandCookie said:


> Oh! Mommy has posted our pictures on your Google+ but not on the site. Will tell Mommy to check it out! !!


Okay, that'd be fun!


----------

